# Goldfish pictures, please!



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Dear goldfish owners/lovers/addicts

As some of you may know, I have made a pamphlet on betta care. I really want to do one for goldfish too, so I need some pictures.  I need them to be clear (not fuzzy or out of focus). They can be whole body shots, face shots or something in between.  

I want some of fancy goldfish, some of comets, some of ponds and some of tanks. The goldfish can be any age, as long as you let me know what age (and preferably size, too).  I'd also love some contributing information. I know about tank sizes, powerful filters, diet and common problems like swim bladder for fancies, but if you think I'm missing something or have a wacky fact to share, I'd love to hear it. 

So please please please inundate me with photos! The betta photo thread went really well and the pamphlet turned out beautifully, so I'd love to be able to do the same thing for these lovely fish. 

Thanks to any potential contributors!  I will be sharing the finished product!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm excited for this! I'll gladly help in any way I can. I've got a few pictures for you. The shots of the pond are of a goldfish pond that I visited while trying to get ideas for my own pond. I don't remember who's pond it is, but they were really nice. I can understand if you don't feel comfortable using them. 

My goldfish, on the other hand, take terrible shots. Every single photo I have is either blurry or has terrible reflections. Photo shots with wiggly fish that always think you are going to feed them is tough.


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

I will totally try and snag some good ones of Ro :3


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

I may be able to get some shots of my babies soon.  We have a small (overstocked but carefully monitored) pond with 9 goldfish, both fantails and comets. As some of these are rescues, I'm thrilled to hear about you creating a good, proper goldfish care source! I'd say goldies are definitely the world's most misunderstood fish. =\


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I reckon! The poor things are even more abused than bettas. 
That pond is beautiful, KoiMaiden! Trouble is (as a law student who is terrified of breaking copyright laws) I'd be reluctant to use it.  But oh my goodness, I am drooling. 
If anyone has koi, it might also be good to include a koi picture to warn people off keeping them in tanks etc...

I'd love some of your little cutie, Wolfie.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I can do koi shots! They are the most photogenic fish I have. Both photos are from last summer. The foliage hasn't come in now to take great shots, but I can try for some more tomorrow. 

1: Byakko, female koi, 16 inches 5 years old at time of picture

2: All 6 koi, ranging in ages from 5 to 3, both genders present

Aside: I can get a good picture of a goldfish quarantine tank with a fish and bubble filter if you want that.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

@thekoimaiden
Your koi are so pretty *A*




I have 2 ranchus, Pancake and Shimmy
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=94717&page=3
Thats my thread with pictures of them, if youd like, I can take more ^^

Theyre about 3 inches long, not terribly sure how old they are. They live in a 29 gallon with live plants and double filtration ^^ I feed them goldfish sinking pellets.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Aw, they are so cute! I would love more pictures of them.

KoiMaiden, your koi are stunning! I want a koi pond.  *jealousy*. Some of your quarantine tank would be great, too. 

I can put in some great photos of my sister's comet, since he's a fine healthy fish, but his tank is dreadful (too small and not attractively decorated). It might be cool to have a picture of his ten-inch bulk next to Wolfie's tiny little pixie of a fish.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I have 2, they're kinda old though


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hahaha I know she is soooo tiny! I tried getting some of her this morning real quick when the light was in my room, but she's still kinda afraid of me  She hides in her log. I'll get her picture though


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Copper, they are beautiful! Is the first one a comet and the second one a fantail?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> Copper, they are beautiful! Is the first one a comet and the second one a fantail?


Yup


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

*points for me*  I have a great love of fantails.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

My goldfish are good at taking pictures. 
My Comet male, I am not sure on his age, at least over 1 year. He is about 6 inches long:








My bronze Common female, I do not know her age either. She is about 5 inches:








My Bubble Eye, too small to tell it's gender. It is about 2 inches long:
















And my Celestial Eye. Sex unknown, also 2 inches:


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Gorgeous, thank you! I love bronze comets. 

I was wondering, how do you sex a comet? I was always told it was the depth of the V in the tail. Is this true?


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Bombalurina said:


> Gorgeous, thank you! I love bronze comets.
> 
> I was wondering, how do you sex a comet? I was always told it was the depth of the V in the tail. Is this true?


 Well, I knew Pacer was a male (orange one) and Pushy was a female (bronze) because when I put her in the tank he started putting his face in her "private area" like a dog and he got breeding stars (breeding stars look like little shiny whitish bumps on his gill plates) Only males get breeding stars.
I cannot tell the sex of my bubble eye and celestial eye because they are too young to be interested in mating. lol


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I've never heard about the V in the caudal fin. All I know is breeding stars and the difference in the vent. This has some great pictures of goldfish male/female differences: Sexing Gold fish


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for that link, KoiMaiden.

On the front page I have CopperArabian's fantail, Aluyasha's golden comet and Tamyu's pink pearlscale. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=96845

Is there a reason for this colour morph?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry to double post, chaps, but could someone tell me - do some species of fancy goldfish stay smaller than others? Here's what I'm writing:
Comets/commons/shubunkins: 55 gallons for one, 20 for each additional
Larger fancies: 30 gallons for one, 10 for each additional
Smaller fancies: 20 gallons for one, 10 for each additional

Is there any justification in that distinction between the fancies? If so, which types would fall into which category?


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Personally I would consider fancies like Ryukins it be in the "larger fancies" category.
I think Celestials would be in the smaller category, I have heard they are smaller than most and they are thinner than most fancies. 

You could also section them into hardy fancies and special care fancies. Like Celestials, Bubble Eyes, Orandas and other goldfish with large wens would require different decor and what not than other fancies.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I actually asked that question to a breeder not long ago. And it's really all over the board. Genetics, food, and environment all play a role, but none is the deciding factor. Ryukin can grow monstrously large or stay really petite. And unless you know that a breeder is selecting for smaller fish, then there is no way to be certain how large a goldfish will grow. Maybe instead of saying larger fancies or smaller fancies, divide them into swimming ability. Celestials and bubble eyes are very poor swimmers and provided they have adequate filtration one could live long-term in something as small as a 20 long (also be sure to note that length is more important than depth for goldfish; 2 could live in a 40 breeder, but none could live in a 35 hex). Oranda are actually some of the fancy goldfish that can get huge. While it does need to be noted about their wen, they should be in the largest tank possible.


----------

